# hard buds



## grass hopper (Jun 19, 2012)

i had 4 types of weed last year.all had loose airy BUDS.someone suggested more water in the fall. (crop was potent)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i've planted 10 very nice plants in the ground inabout a 12 ft. by 16 foot area.they vary from 4 ft. to 5.5 ft. tall.the soil mixture consists of good potting soil=60%,natural loam=25%,peat moss10-15%,perlite=5%,powered lime=2.5%,worm castings=2.5%.holes were 24 in. deep. i put 3 ins. of sand in bottom of holes.
for veg. stage i feed Verde 16-1-2 and gen. organics bioweed
for flower cycle liquid carboload,cal-mag,love fox farm bigbloom, gravity flower hardener and  Hi-Brix organic molasses.                what am i doing wrong ??buds are always loose.plants are growing too fast.how much should i trim off and how often.should i try and bend a few over.will bending over(LST)give more buds??? what % more or less ??thanks


----------



## getnasty (Jun 19, 2012)

IMO, some strains are just going to be airy. I grew 2 different strains my first grow. Trainwreck x (Northern Lights x Blueberry) and a bagseed. The bagseeds nugs are FAR denser than the "breeder" strain I grew. The others are dense still, but still look what I would call airy.

How hot is it getting outside? Too much heat, as I understand it, can contribute to airy buds.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 19, 2012)

I too agree that the bud density (hard buds) has to do with strain.  I grow outside, the temps get 100f sometimes, I use Fox Farm products and Age Old Grow (organic) also the molassas treatment.  I water every day when the temps get real hot and the plants are big (I am growing in containers)  Last year, I grew everything under the same conditions and I got about 50/50 rock hard buds.  All of the Kush came out Rock Hard as did the Urkel.  Also the Northern Lights were "rock hard" while the AK 47, Pineapple Cindy, Bubblegum and Grand Queen Purple came out what some would call Airy (some more than others).  All dried up fine.  You can help make your buds more "hard" when drying.  When putting them in the Paper Bag to finish you can roll down the top and tighten it down making the buds tighter that way.

Overall, I think it is strain that makes the buds rock hard or not.

Good luck to you.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 19, 2012)

gotta agree 100% with *tc*...:goodposting:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 19, 2012)

I think its about 60% the strain and 40% the curing/drying method.  If you don't hang the fresh-cut buds upside down you get really airy results.  Try it yourself - take 2 matching buds from the same plant.  Hang one upside down to start drying and just lay the other on on its side in the bottom of a paper bag.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah they jsut "WORK OUT!"

And a

Wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle wiggle

I work out!



BWD


----------



## Mamba3164 (Jun 20, 2012)

feed em. and then feed em again. water when its 90+ and as full of sun as possible. thats all you can do. outdoors always tend to have a slighty fluffier look. but in all honesty it helps somewhat. makes the bags look bigger.


----------

